# Sandals



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Any suggestions for sandals to wear for biking? A friend of mine currently uses Tevas with platform pedals but she wants to move to clipless for better efficiency.

Thanks


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

I think Shimano makes a sandal that can take a cleat


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Well also wondering if they were more "normal" sandals with a cleat attachment or stiff soles of a biking shoes with a sandal way of wearing it.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Personally, I wouldn't use sandals regardless of whether they have cleats or not. I've been in two crashes this year and my Sidis took the brunt of the damage to my feet. If I had been wearing sandals, I'd probably have lost toes on both feet. Granted, these were crashes at relatively high speeds, but you can't choose when or where you are going to be in a crash, so why take a chance? PS: Giro Pnuemo helmets are great too..... I've replaced two of them this year.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

cdhbrad said:


> Personally, I wouldn't use sandals regardless of whether they have cleats or not. I've been in two crashes this year and my Sidis took the brunt of the damage to my feet. If I had been wearing sandals, I'd probably have lost toes on both feet. Granted, these were crashes at relatively high speeds, but you can't choose when or where you are going to be in a crash, so why take a chance? PS: Giro Pnuemo helmets are great too..... I've replaced two of them this year.


I second that...I wouldnt wear sandals either...I like my toes too much.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Just ask the other recumbant riders what kind of sandals they wear. They'll probably have some good recommendations for organic hemp cycling socks and free trade cotton fanny packs too.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

......


----------



## Masi-Rider (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote, "Just ask the other recumbant riders what kind of sandals they wear. They'll probably have some good recommendations for organic hemp cycling socks and free trade cotton fanny packs too."


I just read this to my office mates within ear distance and we can't stop laughing....


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Er...Rivendell even had an article about this awhile back. I think they like Berkies. I like relaxed cycling, all that. But I'm gonna weigh in on the side of safety, and cover those tootsies. One never 'plans' on crashes, but they do happen.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Masi-Rider said:


> Quote, "Just ask the other recumbant riders what kind of sandals they wear. They'll probably have some good recommendations for organic hemp cycling socks and free trade cotton fanny packs too."
> 
> 
> I just read this to my office mates within ear distance and we can't stop laughing....


I'm glad someone thought it was funny! I was beginning to wonder.


----------



## Masi-Rider (Nov 2, 2006)

Innergel...i'm sure that if the recumbant riders can't come up with good recommendations, you could find a couple of bearded tandem riders...that is if you can pry them away from adjusting their rear view mirrors.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Masi-Rider said:


> Innergel...i'm sure that if the recumbant riders can't come up with good recommendations, you could find a couple of bearded tandem riders...that is if you can pry them away from adjusting their rear view mirrors.


LOL! Don't forget about the visor on their road helmet either. 

Mirrors and SPD sandals are my cycling Kryptonite.


----------

